# Agility people do have a sense of humor (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ENJOY! :wub:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

AHAHHAAAHAAHAHAH!!!...Handled by Stevie Wonder...hahahahaa
...Karen Carpenter handler....hahahahaa!!!

*wipes eyes*
That killed me.:laugh: Really funny.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

omg, that was too funny. My horse show friends need to watch this!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG.. I sent this to my agility instructor! Too funny!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lmao. Love it!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

This cracks me up! 

I had no idea there were so many of these on YouTube that have something to do with dogs, breeders etc. I spent almost 2 hours last night watching them. Some of them are hysterical.....Now I want to make one too!


----------

